# Windows Server 2008 R2 Administration lernen



## abdullah1985 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte euch fragen ob jemand von euch für die Administration von Windows Server 2008 R2 gute und günstige Schulungen oder Webseiten kennt ?

Würde gerne mich mit Netzwerke - und Betriebssysteme auf Serverebene beschäftigen! Wie sind die Administratoren oder die jenigen die sich in der Sache auskennen vorgegangen um die Erfahrungen zu sammeln ?

Ich habe nur einige Bücher gefunden sowie einige Schulungen, jedoch weiss ich nicht in welchem Umfang diese Kurse sind. Für 5 Tage Kurs 2500 €. Kennt sich da jemand mit den Preisen aus?

Später würde ich gerne ein mittelgroßes oder großes Projekt nach den Schulungen und der selbstlernphase vornehmen und somit Netzwerke selbsplanen und zeichnen wollen.

Bei der Suche habe ich auch sehr oft Unix / Linux und Windowsserver, Samba und Cisco
etc. gesehen. Gibt es dort unterschiede? Was für Serverarten gibt es noch?

Leider habe ich in dem Bereich keine Ahnung interessiere mich jedoch dafür!

Lieben Gruß
Abdullah


----------

